# On the Hunt for a baitcasrer Reel



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ive been looking on Ebay and theres a Team Daiwa Viento Casting Reel - 2006 Model - NEW - NR for $212 and im not sure if its a good idea to buy reels off ebay ive hear somes bad about doing it. But there is also a Daiwa TD SOL2500 Team Daiwa Sol Spin Reel 6+1 BB 170yd for $207 and ive had my eye on one of some time..............Are they bargin or just dodgy?


----------



## Magicrik (Jul 12, 2006)

Ok i thing ive got a mental illness, ive just been in Amart looking at baitcaster (of which i did look :roll: sort of) and i left having put a Eagle Cuda 168 on layby........ive never been out and got what i when for.
But it was a bargin $160


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Hi Rik I have bought and sold over a 1000 items off ebay nearly all my results have been positive the only ones that werent were because of the people not the stuff. The reel you are looking at is now at $260 I think. Campbells sell it for $279 so I'd see where it finishes up before you bid. Use Paypal and registered post for expensive purchases as Paypal covers your goods in case of loss. I have had no experience with baitcasters off kayaks but I do own some and my only concern would be with sand getting into the level wind as my reels usually cop a bit of water and mixed in with sea water is usually sand so I'd take the level wind out if possible (thats what I have done with my ABU which I usually use for chucking lures around the beach and rocks) because getting sand out of those worm drives is a nightmare.
It certainly sounds like a beautiful set up I'd be jealous


----------



## Peril (Sep 5, 2005)

Rik,

There are some great deals on eBay and some real dodgies. Read all the buyer protection info on eBay, then remember that they paint a rosy picture. I have personally found that sellers with large numbers of transactions and with very high ranks can't always be trusted.

I tend to use eBay for stuff that I can't purchase locally or can't purchase easily. I try to use local sellers where possible and use buyer protection mechanisms like Paypal.

Finally, there is a lot to be said for supporting local tackle stores. They are a mine of information about fishing in your area and can provide support when things go wrong. Worth paying a bit extra in most cases.


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

missed a bit the price for the sol is great should be around $300


----------



## Guest (Jul 27, 2006)

Heya Rik,

You can pick up some bargains from ebay, but there are always horror stories.

Whatever price you are looking at on Ebay, make sure you allow for freight, and also GST in the event you get pulled up by customs on an imported reel.

Then whatever the price is, I would be comparing it to the best price you can get locally, particularly in the event of a warranty claim on your reel.

For eg, my Daiwa Sol Baitcaster I picked up for about $330.
Its RRP is $449.00, but Campbells Pro Tackle have it for $369, I just went into Anaconda and had them do their 10% price guarantee. They were not happy to see a $449.00 reel walk out the door at $330, but they still honoured the promise.


----------



## hairymick (Oct 18, 2005)

Hey Dallas,

Love ya work man. :twisted:


----------

